# Olympic Trials



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is so not Hav related, so forgive me. My 3 children all swam as college athletes so the summer olympics are a big deal to us. We know many of the people who are past olympians and in the trials for the first time. 

I am sure that there are sports that you are cheering for as well.

My oldest is going to the Olympics--one of his college swimmers lives there--so it makes it extra special for me. 

Please take this thread as an opportunity to post your hopes, your thoughts on the olympics, your favorite sport etc.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the Olympics too! My favorites to watch are swimming, diving, gymnastics, running (sprints mostly) and soccer. I might sometimes catch some other sports if they're on, but those are my favorites.

Cheryl, I am so jealous of your son! I would love to go to Beijing for the Olympics! How fun.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo:USA! USA! 
Good Luck Everyone!:whoo:*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just found out that one of our past wedding video clients has made it to the olympics in the long jump! Yipee! Go Shani Marks from good old Minnesota.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl, we are with you and root for the swimmers! My DH qualified for the 1980 Olympics and was to go and swim, but we boycotted them. The Indonesian government actually supported him to come over here to America to swim. Our kids were all swimmers too in year around swim teams.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am an Olympic junkie, especially gymnastics which I competed in when I was much younger and more flexible! The women pick their whole teamon July 6th while I'm on vacation. I am going to have to try and sneak away to watch it somehow.

During the Olympics, I'm a tv zombie for two weeks. Boxing is the only thing I really don't like to watch. I've never figured out how that could be called a sport.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the Olympics too! What fun it would be to actually go to China to see them. I went to the International Special Olympics at Notre Dame when my sister competed and that was awesome! Whitney Houston was the main headliner at the Opening Games back when she was pretty elite in the business. My sister presented then Vice President George H Bush some Illinois souveniers and I got some great pictures of that. It was really, really, SPECIAL....sure wish she had qualified when the games where in another country, but it did make it easier for our whole family to go since it was only one state over! (I can't remember what year it was, but in the 80's sometime)


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

There is a local girl trying out for the swim team. We live in a very rural part of Indiana so it is rare to have someone trying out. Her name is Ashley Wilhelm. Go Ashley!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I am a former soccer junkie  I played in college and semi-pro, and I have a few friends and former teammates who will be playing in the Olympics. A couple of girls from my college team are competing this year for other nations as well (Greece, Finland, England), so I cheer for their teams as well. I will pretty much watch any sport, although gymnastics and track and field are the most exciting to me. Go USA!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Love the Olympics. My friend Maggie Crowley was on the US Speed Skating team in Turin Italy for the last winter games. Did you see that Michael Phelps bettered his 400 medley world record time by nearly one second? Holy cow!


----------

